# Most docile exotic cat?



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Of all the small DWA cats that are available in the UK (such as the Asian Leopard Cat, Serval, Ocelot, Bobcat etc), which are considered the most docile? 

No, I don't mean pet-like, able to live in the house, etc that - I mean which have the least aggressive temperament and give the most opportunity for interaction.

And no, I'm not looking to get one right now. I don't own my own home right now so DWA is off the cards, and I'm still hoping to start off with something non-DWA, like a Sand Cat or Geoffreys, if I ever find anyone breeding them... I'm just curious.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think there are any bobcats in the Uk are there?


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

stubeanz said:


> I don't think there are any bobcats in the Uk are there?


Honestly I have no idea, just spouted a couple of small cats off the top of my head!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the general opinion is that the small cats tend to have a less docile temperament than the big ones, which I find very interesting.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

feorag said:


> I think the general opinion is that the small cats tend to have a less docile temperament than the big ones, which I find very interesting.


That is interesting  I suppose being smaller they would have more of need to defend themselves against predators than the big cats?
I would love sand cats one day they are so cute


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I looked after a young margay cat briefly, many years ago. It wasn't exactly cuddly, but it wasn't aggresive, either.


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

*Friendly exotic*

Ive a pixiebob thats so friendly,as i believe most of his breed are,love him to bits and will happily chat forever with anyone interested in them! x


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

But isn't a pixibob classed as a normal domestic cat just like a Manx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes it is, there is no proof that they have Bobcat in them so far as I'm aware. Bengals are also classed as domestic. Some of these hybrids have small wild cat blood in them, but often it's generations back and they are all just classed as domestic cats.


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Most docile exotic cat?* -_ My Aunt from Melbourne's Tabby cat?_


----------



## redtails (Aug 24, 2008)

*Alc*

We have found that imprinting small felines allows you to enjoy the benefits of a wild cat within your home, though the Asian Leopard Cat {DWA} can demonstrate very domestic like tendencies is not a pick me up cuddle cat but will at their own time come to you for that human comfort.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

redtails said:


> We have found that imprinting small felines allows you to enjoy the benefits of a wild cat within your home, though the Asian Leopard Cat {DWA} can demonstrate very domestic like tendencies is not a pick me up cuddle cat but will at their own time come to you for that human comfort.


By imprinting, do you mean hand-rearing?


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Savannah cats are great, they're big, look beautiful and are bred from serval's, and they can be tamed down to pretty much normal cat standard in most cases.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Savannahs are not a exotic cat ,they are pure and simple a moggy and as for size ,why do people say they are big ,they are not :devil :devil:

And bred from servals ,most savannahs do NOT look any where near like a serval


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Savannahs are not a exotic cat ,they are pure and simple a moggy and as for size ,why do people say they are big ,they are not :devil :devil:
> 
> And bred from servals ,most savannahs do NOT look any where near like a serval


I know someone with 3 Savannah cats, they may not be a pure exotic cat but there aren't many exotic cats that are easily tamed around! I think the personality of an animal is more important than the fact it's exotic so you can show it off. And the ones I know are big, not sure if thats the linage or whatever but they are larger than the average cat and they look amazing.

Besides, it was just a suggestion, no need to jump down my throat.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Only the savannahs that still require a DWA really look like Servals, so you may as well have a Serval.

It was stated in the OP that they didn't mean to be kept in the house as a pet anyway.

Didn't you animalsbeebee say in one post that you thought the Serval was one of the more 'predictable', friendlier DWA cats?

Servals, Caracals and Lynx are deffo. on my rather dreamy ''if i ever get a DWA license and have space'' list


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I appreciate the suggestion, Daisyy, but as em_40 said I'm not looking for a tame house pet. Equally I don't want an exotic cat so I can "show it off", in fact I have very few friends and social anxiety so it wouldn't be a made into a huge spectacle! 

I've heard more than once that servals have the capacity to become "friendly" for lack of a better word, I'm pretty sure I've seen people say they're more predictable and less dangerous than raccoons...


----------

